# 101 Ways to Kill a Zombie



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Of course there's the standard "shoot them in the head" but what other
imaginitive ways can you come up with to get rid of them?


Feed them to pirahna


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Lure them into a wood chipper.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Expose them to flesh eating bacteria


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

explosives. blow them up


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Drop them in a vat of acid


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Drop a grand piano on them


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Torch them with a flamethrower.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Feed them to the sharks


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Force them to watch soap opera reruns...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw them in a wood chipper


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

slide them down a giant cheese grater into a vat of liquid magma


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

cut there heads off


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: How about cut them into little pieces and then mail all the pieces to different parts of the world? I heard the US Postal service was hurting for funds so this could be a solution for killing zombies and helping out the people who bring our props to us.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Feed them to pirahna


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Take them skydiving without a parachute


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw them in a quicksand bog


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Tie them to big firecracker rockets.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Use a flesh-eating bacteria on them


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Drop them onto a spinning helicopter blade


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Put em on Dancing with the Stars


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Giant. Blender.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Run them over with a steamroller


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Catapult them into a huge cement wall


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Feed them to alligators


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Let them play with my cat. She kills everything when she's done with them.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Cover them in frosting...people will eat anything with a good frosting on it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Send them to Oklahoma. If they are not Christians, and I don't think Zombies are, the good folk will take care of them.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

send them into a soccer riot wearing the other teams uniform


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Shoot them with a bazooka


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Steamroller = zombie jelly


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Throw them in a vat containing liquid nitrogen.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Throw old vinyl records like Frisbees at their heads


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Make them listen to those old vinyl records


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Use them as clowns at a rodeo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Shoot them into the sun


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Sink them into Mariana Trench's until the pressure crushes them


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Shove a chunk of pure sodium down their throat


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

get them addicted to Farmville


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Make them squaredance


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Drop them off the empire state building roof


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Set them on Wall Street and tell them to eat brains, they'll starve.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Junkyard compacter = little zombie cubes


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Tie them down over an ant hill of zombie ants.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Dump acid on them


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Throw 'em down a mine shaft with nitro glycerin on the bottom


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Bury them face down so they dig in the wrong direction


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Walk them into a volcano


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Pour honey on them and let the ants eat them


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Lock them in an office building with John McClane


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Drop them a pit filled with lye


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Tell Anton Chigurh they have his money


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Send them to Rosey O'Donnell's house


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Send them on a magic carpet ride.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Walk them through a mine field


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw them to the sharks


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Introduce them to Rick Grimes


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Flesh-eating bacteria


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Have Bart Simpson bathe in their water (Tree house of horror!)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw them into a nuclear reactor


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Dress them up as middle eastern dictators


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, Monk I like the way you think. 

Give them an Occupy Wall Street sign and drop them off at a Tea Party meeting.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

have them be my wife.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Introduce them to scientology


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The old standby......a chainsaw


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Kiss 'em with a shotgun


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

nuggie


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Use your trusty machine gun


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Giant Blender.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Make him into a sandwich and eat him for lunch with a side of potato salad.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Put him on an episode of Doctor Who.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Let them help you test how sharp your new bastard sword is


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Run them down with a tractor trailer truck


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Feed 'em QueenRuby2002's cupcakes


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

(You little My cupcakes are the best in the world!)

Make them listen to MRgrimm talk!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Have them read our back and forth postings


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Show them a picture of my naighbor's husband in a speedo. (Ahhh I'm blind!!)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Feed them to pirahna


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

feed them my moms cooking.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

...show them a pic of me, naked.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Drop a HUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEE boulder on them


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

toad licking


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Drop them in our 100' boiler furnaces.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Use a sandblaster on them


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

High altitude flatus expulsion (HAFE)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Freeze them solid with liquid nitrogen


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Killer bees.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

stagehand1975 said:


> Killer bees.


(hmmmm. What if the the bees get infected with the Zombie virus........

Zombees !)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Put them in a vacuum chamber and watch them explode.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Run them over with the lawnmower


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Feed em Hagen Daas


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Turn them into Hot Pockets!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Turn them into Hot Pockets!


And then feed them to the hogs!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Let them watch a Kardashian marathon on TV


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw them in a wood chipper


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Shoot them in the head.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Launch them with a catapult against the face of a mountain.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Disquise them as human beings and let the other zombies eat them


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Use them as targets while practicing knife throwing.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Use them as firewood


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Lure them into an active volcano.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Use a weed whacker on them


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Get a big group following you and run under a moving carnival ride.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Send them into a meat grinder


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

make them run a 5k obstical coruse filled with PAers with guns and beer.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Drop them into a pool filled with "Seabass with FREEKIN L A S E R S " on their heads.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lure them under a Saturn 5 rocket about to launch.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Use them for firewood


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Coral them into an oil refinery and blow it up.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

run over them with a tank


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Lure them into lake Placid.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Introduce him to Jaws


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Throw them in the fryer at your local McDonalds.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

^ Isn't that what there chicken mcnuggets are made of?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

..PTO meeting, with women cross-talking so you can't hear anything....


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Talk about your problems together... How does that make you feeel?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Flesh-eating bacteria


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Introduce them to the paper shredder.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Time and Weather


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nitroglycerine


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Just bore him to death.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Introduce them to stupid people with no brains, so they starve to death!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Have Wile E. Coyote strap them to a mega ACME rocket.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Feed them to man-eating plants


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Introduce them to the bear roaming around my camp.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Give the neighborhood kids baseball bats and tell them it's a pinata.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw them into a wood chipper


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Hit them in the face with a large hammer


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Strap them to the outside of your time machine and go visit the Morlocks


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lead them to the La Brea tar pits and let them become one with the dinosaurs


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Make them watch 48 hours straight of reality tv shows


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Expose them to flesh eating bacteria


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> Make them watch 48 hours straight of reality tv shows


That would be cruel, even to a zombie! :frowneton:

Chop them in the head with a heavy machete:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Make them perform on Dancing with Stars


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Put them on "Survivor - Zombies Only"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Drop them into a manure pit


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Expose them to a high pitched tone that would shatter their bones


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Teach them to be vegetarians


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Run them over with your zombie-proof car...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey that's cool! I call shotgun!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Drop a piano on them


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Bazooka to the head


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Charge it with your quad!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Feed them to sharks


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Walk-through cuisinart.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Make them carry a golf club in a thunderstorm


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Run over them with a train


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Shoot them with your LCW AR-15!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Feed them to flesh eating beetles


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

QVC will kill em ......


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lure them under a launching rocket


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Lure them into the path of a 747


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

BBQ it with your home made flamethrower!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Feed them to the giant spiders


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Play Lawn Zombie. Tie 'em down and kill 'em with lawn darts.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Feed them to alligators and crocodiles


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Steamroller


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Leave them outside in the hot weather we've been having


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A nice acid bath


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Flamethrower!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Make them juggle chainsaws


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Send them to Kentucky...


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Y'all have it all wrong... there's only one way to stop zombies.

Crappy quality but the only one I could find without an embed restriction - the memories...........


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Remmington 870, 12 guage - Shoot until the threat is over, then one more for good measure!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Put them in the finish my sentence thread. lol


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Sic Cujo on them


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Cannonball Slingshot


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Feed them to the lions and tigers


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

...and bears, oh my!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Let the giant ants eat them


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

*Hunt the zombies down with your buggy...*​


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw them in a wheat thresher


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Steamroller


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Cat o Nine Tails


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

zombie sized blender


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bore them to death


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Shoot them into the sun


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

*Ride your combat bike...*​


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw blood on them and let them eat themselves


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Snowblower


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw them in a vat of acid


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Weed whacker


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw them into a wood chipper


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Cement shoes and throw 'em over the bridge railing. Spa-lash!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Lure them into the quicksand


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Feed them to the cannibals


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Feed them to the sharks


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Give em a Columbian necktie


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Feed them body parts and entrails dipped in Olestra ....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Feed them to the alligators


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Let maggots eat em till there's nothing left.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Flesh eating bacteria


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

cover them with sugar and tie them down over a fire ant mound


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Take them out to pet the nice big kitties in Africa


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lure them into a cannibal's stew pot!


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Send them to Canada!!!:zombie:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw them to the sharks


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Use them as targets at a rifle range


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw them in the quicksand


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Cage fight!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Bore him to death with talk about finances.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Use the square dance of death on them


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hokey Pokey him in the neck.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Use a blender to make Zombaritas!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Feed them to the alligators


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

the bloody chef said:


> Use a blender to make Zombaritas!


I suppose you would charge an arm and a leg for them?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Take em out with the weed whacker


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Lawnmower!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Homemade flamethrower


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Dress them in Red Sox uniforms and send them to Yankee Stadium


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Fly a helicopter upside down over them


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Put them in the trunks of all cars entered in a Demo Derby


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw them from a plane in front of a train


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Dress 'em up in Rangers hockey uniforms and send them to the play the Penguins. (Sorry TBC, wait no I'm not.  )


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Pour honey on them and let the ants eat them


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Make them follow you to "The Winchester" :lolkin:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Sic Dexter Morgan on them.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hire Darryl to get rid of them!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Create a rocket and fire them into the sun.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw them into a wood chipper


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Dutch Oven


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Feed them to the sharks


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Stake them to an ant hill and pour honey on them


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Have them try to take my dog's chewie. Yikes!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Have them tap dance in a mine field


----------



## Zatahra (May 2, 2013)

Bungee jump them into a wood chipper


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Beat it to death with a Q-tip


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Run over them with a steamroller


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Get someone that I work with to go off one of their diatribes - and then the zombies head will explode (just like mine feels like doing)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A double barrel flamethrower


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Teach them to roller skate


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

feed them McDonald's every meal for a year


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Teach them to juggle nitro


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Bury them up to their necks and get out the crocket mallets.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw them in the quiksand


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 13, 2013)

Have them go on "MYTHBUSTERS"
They are always destroying something


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Throw them in the piranha tank at the Aquarium


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 13, 2013)

Send them to Dr. Phil and they will want to commit suicide


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Run over them with a steamroller


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Throw Acid on them


----------

